# Not sure what to call this one



## apple320 (Jan 20, 2010)

This one has a bit of everything in it.
Body and section was a Bexley copy of the Waterman 100 year pen, nib is a Sheaffer, feed was who knows and the cap lip was a Bexley. I made up the balance of the cap and the white celluloid top and installed the roller clip.












Chris


----------



## greggas (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not know what to name it but I would cal it beautiful.  I really like how you beaded the body and the pattern in the cap is very cool.  NIce job...I hope to be on this level someday soon
greg


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet is what I would call it!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 22, 2010)

Chris,
I'd call it mine!  Cool concept.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 22, 2010)

Call it the "Jealousy maker"!! 

Or "The Hybrid" maybe?

Nah, I would stick with the first one.


----------

